# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشاور

## m.a66

سلام بچه ها وقتتون بخیر 
کسی تا حالا با گروه گاماس20 کار کرده ?
یا کلا جای خاصی برای مشاور ماهانه و اینجور موارد سراغ دارید که خوب باشه?
نمیدونم واقعا فکر پولن یا کارشون خوبه...
نیاز به مشاور دارم خیلی سردرگمم ،
ممنون میشم اگه اطلاعی دارید بگید

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk

----------


## m.a66

Up 

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk

----------


## DrOMi

من مشاورم،هرسوالی داری بپرس همینجا راهنماییت کنم

----------


## m.a66

> من مشاورم،هرسوالی داری بپرس همینجا راهنماییت کنم


ببخشید رزومه ی شما چیه ،مشاور کجا هستید ؟ 

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk

----------


## m.a66

> من مشاورم،هرسوالی داری بپرس همینجا راهنماییت کنم


سردر گمم یه زور بالاسرم حس میکنم باید باشه این روزا :/
و از لحاظ روانی و انگیزه نا امید و ...
درسا رو بد نخوندم تا اینجا مخصوصا زیست رو خوندم تقریبا از کتابای متفاوت، ولی ریاضی و فیزیک رو خوب تست کار نکردم  میخوام اگه بشه به 40_50 برسن،

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk

----------


## pourya78

> من مشاورم،هرسوالی داری بپرس همینجا راهنماییت کنم


یه سوالی الان من دینی مونده و چیز زیادی نخوندم از این به بعد با یوسفیان پور برم جلو و فیلماشو ببینم یا گاج نقره ای ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## m.a66

> یه سوالی الان من دینی مونده و چیز زیادی نخوندم از این به بعد با یوسفیان پور برم جلو و فیلماشو ببینم یا گاج نقره ای ؟؟؟؟؟


ببخشید من جواب میدم 
ولی دوست من خط ویژه فقط خوند 78زد 

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk

----------


## DrOMi

> ببخشید رزومه ی شما چیه ،مشاور کجا هستید ؟ 
> 
> sent from my unknown using tapatalk


من با موسسه کار نمیکنم برای همین رزومه ندارم  :Yahoo (1): 



> سردر گمم یه زور بالاسرم حس میکنم باید باشه این روزا :/
> و از لحاظ روانی و انگیزه نا امید و ...
> درسا رو بد نخوندم تا اینجا مخصوصا زیست رو خوندم تقریبا از کتابای متفاوت، ولی ریاضی و فیزیک رو خوب تست کار نکردم  میخوام اگه بشه به 40_50 برسن،
> 
> sent from my unknown using tapatalk


یکی از بزرگترین عیب های بچه های تجربی،کمتر اهمیت دادن به ریاضی و فیزیک هست،اگر آزمون آزمایشی شرکت میکنید و تموم مباحث آزمون یا حدقل 70 درصدش رو خوندید،با آزمون پیش برید،از زمانی که جمع بندی شروع میشه شروع کنید تست کار کردن (تالیفی + کنکور) یعنی جدای از برنامه جمع بندی... منتها الان ریسک برگشتن به قبل رو نکنید،ریاضی و فیزیک رو اگه خونده باشید میتونید توی جمع بندی رشد داشته باشین



> یه سوالی الان من دینی مونده و چیز زیادی نخوندم از این به بعد با یوسفیان پور برم جلو و فیلماشو ببینم یا گاج نقره ای ؟؟؟؟؟


من dvd های آقای یوسفیان پور رو ندیدم بنابراین قضاوتی هم ندارم که با dvd پیش برید یا نه،ولی تجربه ثابت کرده تو درسی مثل دینی،خوندن بهتر از فیلم دیدنه.
گاج نقره ای الان یکم سنگین هست،با خط ویژه پیش برید بنظرم بهتره،البته از تست های گاج نقره ای استفاده کنید

----------


## m.a66

[QUOTE=DrOMi;1286218]من با موسسه کار نمیکنم برای همین رزومه ندارم  :Yahoo (1):  آهان،من هم بخاطر آشنا نبودن پرسیدم  :Yahoo (1): 

یکی از بزرگترین عیب های بچه های تجربی،کمتر اهمیت دادن به ریاضی و فیزیک هست،اگر آزمون آزمایشی شرکت میکنید و تموم مباحث آزمون یا حدقل 70 درصدش رو خوندید،با آزمون پیش برید،از زمانی که جمع بندی شروع میشه شروع کنید تست کار کردن (تالیفی + کنکور) یعنی جدای از برنامه جمع بندی... منتها الان ریسک برگشتن به قبل رو نکنید،ریاضی و فیزیک رو اگه خونده باشید میتونید توی جمع بندی رشد داشته باشین

بله متأسفانه هرچند مطالب رو بعضا کامل و بعضا ناقص بلدم اما با توجه به نزدیک شدن کنکور دلهره ام بیشتر شده،اگه برای ریاضی یا فيزيک روزی 2/5 بذارم از الان میتونه حدودا 50% رو برسونه با توجه به تایم باقی مونده?

----------


## m.a66

[QUOTE=DrOMi;1286218]من با موسسه کار نمیکنم برای همین رزومه ندارم  :Yahoo (1):  آهان،من هم بخاطر آشنا نبودن پرسیدم  :Yahoo (1): 

یکی از بزرگترین عیب های بچه های تجربی،کمتر اهمیت دادن به ریاضی و فیزیک هست،اگر آزمون آزمایشی شرکت میکنید و تموم مباحث آزمون یا حدقل 70 درصدش رو خوندید،با آزمون پیش برید،از زمانی که جمع بندی شروع میشه شروع کنید تست کار کردن (تالیفی + کنکور) یعنی جدای از برنامه جمع بندی... منتها الان ریسک برگشتن به قبل رو نکنید،ریاضی و فیزیک رو اگه خونده باشید میتونید توی جمع بندی رشد داشته باشین

بله متأسفانه هرچند مطالب رو بعضا کامل و بعضا ناقص بلدم اما با توجه به نزدیک شدن کنکور دلهره ام بیشتر شده،اگه برای ریاضی یا فيزيک روزی 2/5 بذارم از الان میتونه حدودا 50% رو برسونه با توجه به تایم باقی مونده?

----------


## DrOMi

[QUOTE=m.a66;1286290]


> من با موسسه کار نمیکنم برای همین رزومه ندارم  آهان،من هم بخاطر آشنا نبودن پرسیدم 
> 
> یکی از بزرگترین عیب های بچه های تجربی،کمتر اهمیت دادن به ریاضی و فیزیک هست،اگر آزمون آزمایشی شرکت میکنید و تموم مباحث آزمون یا حدقل 70 درصدش رو خوندید،با آزمون پیش برید،از زمانی که جمع بندی شروع میشه شروع کنید تست کار کردن (تالیفی + کنکور) یعنی جدای از برنامه جمع بندی... منتها الان ریسک برگشتن به قبل رو نکنید،ریاضی و فیزیک رو اگه خونده باشید میتونید توی جمع بندی رشد داشته باشین
> 
> بله متأسفانه هرچند مطالب رو بعضا کامل و بعضا ناقص بلدم اما با توجه به نزدیک شدن کنکور دلهره ام بیشتر شده،اگه برای ریاضی یا فيزيک روزی 2/5 بذارم از الان میتونه حدودا 50% رو برسونه با توجه به تایم باقی مونده?


بله اگر هر یک روز در میون برای ریاضی و فیزیک 2ساعت و نیم وقت بزارید،خیلی راحت میتونید به درصد 50 برسید

----------


## m.a66

[QUOTE=DrOMi;1286354]


> بله اگر هر یک روز در میون برای ریاضی و فیزیک 2ساعت و نیم وقت بزارید،خیلی راحت میتونید به درصد 50 برسید


خیلی ممنون واقعا روحیه دادید،چون عمومی و زیست و شیمی ام سطحشون معقول تره و میتونم تو این مدت بهترشون کنم، مشکل درصد مناسب برای ریاضی و فیزیکه،
منبع خاصی استفاده کنم ؟
برای ریاضی خط ویژه و موج ازمون دارم البته فک نکنم سطح سوالات موج ازمون برای این زمان خوب باشه...
برای فیزیک هم برای درسنامه از جزوه نیما نورورزی استفاده میکنم + گاج نقرهای ( خط ویژه پایه هم دارم)
ممنون میشم اگه منبع مناسب تری مد نظرتون هست معرفی کنید ( حتی dvd)

----------


## DrOMi

[QUOTE=m.a66;1286696]


> خیلی ممنون واقعا روحیه دادید،چون عمومی و زیست و شیمی ام سطحشون معقول تره و میتونم تو این مدت بهترشون کنم، مشکل درصد مناسب برای ریاضی و فیزیکه،
> منبع خاصی استفاده کنم ؟
> برای ریاضی خط ویژه و موج ازمون دارم البته فک نکنم سطح سوالات موج ازمون برای این زمان خوب باشه...
> برای فیزیک هم برای درسنامه از جزوه نیما نورورزی استفاده میکنم + گاج نقرهای ( خط ویژه پایه هم دارم)
> ممنون میشم اگه منبع مناسب تری مد نظرتون هست معرفی کنید ( حتی dvd)


برای ریاضی خط ویژه از نظر درسنامه خوبه اما از لحاظ تست اصلا کتاب مناسبی نیست،اگر هدفتون درصد 40 یا 50 هست،آبی قلمچی کفایت میکنه
برای فیزیک هم،هرکسی با یه چیزی راحته،من خودم جزوه استاد کانون رو که سال اول میرفتم خوندم + گاج نقره ای.

----------

